# Paint copper roofing



## jsr65 (Jul 24, 2010)

Homeowner has home (built 1991) with 4 copper roofed bay windows that are very unevenly weathered. Two have whiteish stains. Owner wants them painted to match new dark colored aluminum gutter. How can this be done to get good, relatively long lasting results? Best kind/brand of paint? Any surface prep recommended?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

There's something you don't see every day.


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

*http://www.painttalk.com/f16/painting-copper-roof-5688/*

http://www.painttalk.com/f16/painting-copper-roof-5688/


----------



## NaeGan (Jun 16, 2010)

I may be inclined to find a rep who deals with automotive or industrial paints. I imagine you will need an etching primer for non-ferrous metals. Kind of like when you paint galvanized metal on a truck you have to use that kind of greenish yellow primer. I think it's zinc oxide primer.
This is not the same primer for copper, but you will need an etching primer. I could be wrong, but I imagine this would be your best route.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Run Forest Run!!


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Painting copper? Blasphemy! And I make my money applying paint. 


Maybe there's some type of acid etch that would get it closer to the gutter color without painting?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

IMO painting the copper is a mistake not only for adhesion issues but for ruining the beauty of patina.


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

but the customer wants it...

real shame huh?

i knew a stone mason who spent three years crafting a library exterior for a wealthy client

when he finally finished, they painted it

makes me cry, and it wasnt even my work


----------



## fungku (Jun 26, 2008)

I would run unless desperate... f' that... ruining something nice...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd paint it. No problem, what's the big deal? 
.
I had the honor on painting the inside of Bob Hopes House. He has a copper roof. We didn't paint the roof because our work was through a GC. A year prior to his death they had it painted brown.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's a closer view of the roof 








I know the rep that may have supplied the paint. I will ask him Monday.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

thats a lot of copper I wonder what that cost. There was a house here that had a 150,000 copper roof, just material and it was a lot smaller than that. Crazy.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

www.copper.org. You will find their spec here.


----------



## jsr65 (Jul 24, 2010)

fungku said:


> I would run unless desperate... f' that... ruining something nice...


but it doesn't look nice! painting the whole house and the lousy looking bays distract from all the other good work.


----------



## jsr65 (Jul 24, 2010)

*lousy looking patina*



Workaholic said:


> IMO painting the copper is a mistake not only for adhesion issues but for ruining the beauty of patina.


 
ok, if we can't paint it, how do we get rid of the stains and get a "new patina" thast looks good. The whole house has been painted and all you see are the crappy looking roofs, copper or no. How do we get the whole job to look good?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Baking Soda & Water = Penny Brown Patina

2 parts white vinegar
1 1/2 parts non-detergent ammonia
1/2 part non-iodized salt = Green Patina


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jsr65 said:


> ok, if we can't paint it, how do we get rid of the stains and get a "new patina" thast looks good. The whole house has been painted and all you see are the crappy looking roofs, copper or no. How do we get the whole job to look good?


You can paint it, you just want to make sure you properly clean it, etch it and prime it before you paint. 

Aaron gave a patina solution above.


----------



## rev spike (May 27, 2010)

*painting copper*

copper doc


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

just xim it, **** sticks to anything


----------

